# Medicated beer, anyone!??



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can help me figure out where it's from. I dug it up in the river at Long Branch, NJ, but it's definitely not a local bottle.. it is embossed "GOWDY'S MEDICATED BEER  MANUFACTURED  10 ORMOND PLACE  THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" and on the other side "TRADEMARK  L & S  REGISTERED JULY 24TH 1889"  Anybody know where Ormond Place is?? Thanks!!


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 1, 2008)

Charles,
 There are four 10 Ormond Places listed in the USA and about a dozen Ormond Places.
 The four 10 Ormond Places are in Hicksville, Rye, Shirley and Staten Island, New York.
 Neat bottle!
 Bill


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you, Bill!! I appreciate the research.. and in case you knew that off the top of your head.. WHOOOA!!
 It COULD have been from New York, as I dug it from the site of a victorian-era Jersey shore resort, and I found many NY and PA bottles there.. but this one is sooo different, I thought maybe it is British or Irish? ..mostly that only the street address is embossed, no town or state... thanks again!! Charlie


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 21, 2012)

I know this is an old post but i stumbled upon it while researching the same bottle.

 The address (although it says brooklyn on the bottle) is in staten island. The house on top of it is currently for sale. The large bottles said Cowdys with a C while the small bottles would say Gowdys with a G

 By the way do you have any more nyc bottles?

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

Actually, yeah I have half a dozen NYC quart blobs in my inventory.. I tried to sell them at the Brick show but no NY collectors saw them.. or even bothered to come for that matter..


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 21, 2012)

I was there bought 36 of em from a gentleman in the row next to the wall near the door, would you mind posting pictures? im interested =]


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 21, 2012)

I collect all nyc blobs (not just quarts)


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

Yeah Richard's table was better positioned than mine. He lucked out .. [&:] ..I'll see if I can track them down for a photo session tomorrow.. as I recall, there's a J F Hughes, an Apollo Mineral Water Co, and a W Gubner.. and a couple others..


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 21, 2012)

those all sound good (as in I dont have them yet lol)

 Thanks, get back to me soon,

 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

This is kinda fun cause this was one of my first posts ever on ABN.. kinda takes me back.. weird how things work... 
 Mike, I will incubate these for you, but be patient, I don't rightly recall where I've stashed them away.. give me 18 hours.. []


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 22, 2012)

no problem, i was just researching the bottle and this post popped up lol,

 HH, Mike


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 6, 2021)

cyberdigger said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me figure out where it's from. I dug it up in the river at Long Branch, NJ, but it's definitely not a local bottle.. it is embossed "GOWDY'S MEDICATED BEER  MANUFACTURED  10 ORMOND PLACE  THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" and on the other side "TRADEMARK  L & S  REGISTERED JULY 24TH 1889"  Anybody know where Ormond Place is?? Thanks!!


Brooklyn N.Y.C, actually RootBeer. It was considered medicinal being fermented.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
"Gowdy’s Medicated Beer, Manufactured 10 Ormond Place, Trademark L&S (Smith & Layton) – Bay Bottles" https://baybottles.com/2020/10/18/g...ed-10-ormond-place-trademark-ls-smith-layton/


----------



## DFW Digger (Sep 9, 2021)

Saw this post and thought charlie came back.


----------

